# Mr. MonkeyButt's surgery



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

If you have been following Mr. MonkeyButt ( click HERE) and his 'accident' you also know he was scheduled for surgery Saturday. Well, the operation got rescheduled and he went to surgery late this afternoon. 


*All of Chico's friends gathered in the waiting room, reminiscing about Mr. MonkeyButt and giving their support to Chico.*












*Mr. MonkeyButt in the recovery room*











*Chico hasn't left his side since returning to his hospital room...
*










*Chico said he will stay the night with MonkeyButt to make sure he is OK and not alone.*












*
Stay tuned for more updates!*


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

HAHAHAHA...i love this! Bella has a monkey that she is OBSESSED with. I was thinking tonight, "what would I do if something happened to it?!?!" Haha, this is so cute!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Lol too cute. Lets hope it never "falls" off again! A few of Chicos friends in the waiting room look as if they could benefit from some surgeries as well, what an accident prone bunch!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Yay..:hello1: Mr. Monkeybutt is recovering! I know Chico is so relieved.. My compliments to the very skilled surgeon..
I noticed in the pic of Chico's "support" family and friends that Mr. Monkeybutt has a relative, Mr. SockMonkey, who may be a candidate for some future "eye surgery..."


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

chideb said:


> Mr. SockMonkey, who may be a candidate for some future "eye surgery..."


yes, mr. sockmonkey is scheduled for Lasik surgery soon....:coolwink:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Okay, this is the cutest thread..ever!!! I'm glad Monkeybutt's surgery went well :ngreet2:


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

wow Jan your talents are amazing. 
Love chico !! Look at him with his crew of stuffies...what a guy !!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

LOL That's so funny! Aw Mr. MonkeyButt had surgery! yay!! :hello1: Chico, your mama worked very hard to help Mr. Monkeybutt! So you behave little man! lolol I see he pulled the eye out of the sock monkey thing sitting next to him LOL Chico cracks me up!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Too funny & sooooooooo cute!


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Lmao...this is sooo funny and sweet at the same time. How he stayed by his side that is just too cute.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh Jan....don't you like being the nurse! LOL! We could open up our own little boo-boo-hospital.......all nurses must have a degree in hand stitch or have a machine for the big boo-boo repairs!
That is so funny....my husband saw it and is still laughing
We need more of this fun stuff


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Dazy Mae said:


> Oh Jan...
> That is so funny....my husband saw it and is still laughing
> We need more of this fun stuff


*Amen!
Ditto!*


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

hehehe 
you've done a great job on Monkeybutt's surgery.
those photos made me giggle.
i'm forever "operating" on my bunch's toys but as i replace and adapt, my patients more often than not, end up like Frankenstein's creations!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Haha!! very funny! cute pix! Chico musy be happy his pal is ok!!x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

hahahaha!!! What a hilarious way to start the day! I love Chico's face in the waiting room with his friends. So CUTE!


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

lol very funny, very glad monkeybutt's surgery went well, we have a miss sockmonkey, tulula is not allowed near her lol


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

hahaha this is hilarious! I love it!  I hope monkeybutts feeling better soon lol


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Poor little Gracie...She was snuggled up inside my robe with just her head sticking out when I opened this thread, and I laughed so hard coffee came out my nose and dripped down on her! 

This is hysterical, Jan! I'm still smiling - the pic of Chico and his entourage is precious...


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

What a cute thread this was...I had a much needed chuckle.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Mr. MonkeyButt got to come out of his hospital room today. Chico has been watching over him very good. Mr. Monkeybutt says he is glad to get out and roam alittle as that hospital room is dreary and needs a makeover. :coolwink:










Chico is so glad his little buddy is feeling better.... he says it is such a relief to be able to snuggle with MonkeyButt.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

HAHA! I love your captions! And I am so happy that Chico's friend has survived surgery and is on the road to recovery!


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

hahaha its soo cute!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I say we send all our 'friends' who need surgery to Jan and let her sew them up and keep this thread going!

I have a drawer full of 'friends' minus tails, legs, arms...


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

kimr said:


> I say we send all our 'friends' who need surgery to Jan and let her sew them up and keep this thread going!
> 
> I have a drawer full of 'friends' minus tails, legs, arms...


LOL.... There are several on the 'surgery' list here now.... Mr. SockMonkey is going in for surgery in the morning.... Dr. said he will be wearing a pirate patch for several weeks after eye surgery.... Chico told Mr. SockMonkey he needs to learn how to say "AARRRRRRR' like a pirate......


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

What a cute and funny story. Good Luck Mr MunkyButt. lol


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

LOl So cute and funny. I will stay tuned for more updates lol


----------



## Ozzy's mommy (Feb 1, 2011)

hahaha thats just made my day!! lmao


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Loved this. Thank you for the laugh this morning..


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

jan896 said:


> LOL.... There are several on the 'surgery' list here now.... Mr. SockMonkey is going in for surgery in the morning.... Dr. said he will be wearing a pirate patch for several weeks after eye surgery.... Chico told Mr. SockMonkey he needs to learn how to say "AARRRRRRR' like a pirate......


Ahhhh...Chico 'talks', too! Poor little Gracie...She can't pronounce her "L's"...They all come out as "R's"!

Fingers crossed for Mr. SockMonkey!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

just an update on Mr SockMonkey and his Lasik eye surgery... its been postponed... something to do with his Insurance.... lots of forms to fill out.... we hope in a week that surgery will be scheduled....

Drs are saying it will be a first for a sockmonkey to have lasik surgery so may have lots of public/media attention..... stay tuned for his surgery update.... you guys will have the 'exculsive' inside information when the surgery is completed :coolwink:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL, that is too funny! when i first saw this post i was worried thinking Chico needed a real surgery... love the pics and i really love that easter peep stuffed toy, i need to get one of those


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

:laughing7: This is so cute !!  Little chico just warms my heart :love1:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Lol Omg I hope he's oh k


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Tooooooooooooo funny, Jan!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

jan896 said:


> yes, mr. sockmonkey is scheduled for Lasik surgery soon....:coolwink:


My man is a Doctor of Ophthalmology, he's been doing eye surgeries for many, many years, has saved a lot of folks' sight, and is very experienced. I'm sure he'd be happy to donate his services to Mr. SockMonkey......after all, it's a very worthy cause! :hello1:


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Tink said:


> My man is a Doctor of Ophthalmology, he's been doing eye surgeries for many, many years, has saved a lot of folks' sight, and is very experienced. I'm sure he'd be happy to donate his services to Mr. SockMonkey......after all, it's a very worthy cause! :hello1:



from Nashville??? lived there a couple of yrs, worked as 911 dispatcher with Metro Police.... then moved up here to MD.... I miss that part of the country....

Mr. Sockmonkey will be fine once we get thru all the Insurance red tape :coolwink: I am in Las Vegas on business for this week so he said he will wait till I return home to get surgery done. He looks all 'smiley' with that big red smile on his face but I know deep down he is scared... we will keep you informed and will let you know if we need a second opinion


----------

